# Moonie pics!



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

What a very nice looking betta. I wish I would have picked a better looking betta (lol).


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you ...I usually end up adopting friends and families unwanted Bettas so its kinda nice to pic my own for a change. This is also the first time out local stores have gotten some unique ones in...it used to just be the red and blue veiltails...im impressed to see some plakats and a few nicely colored Bettas available.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Thats cool, my fish store didn't have any unique ones so I got a red and blue crown tail. Still like the way he looks, but I would have prefered something else


----------

